# Light Cycle W/ a 1000w mh/hps?



## CaptainTripss (Jul 3, 2007)

Just purchased one of these lovelies
despite their exorbitant prices
Due to the endless good things I've heard.
I will of course be running the metal halide
for Veg. and the High Pressure Sodium for Flowering.
I'm planning on a 2'x 6' closet grow room
with about 15 - 20 or so plants.
What light cycles might someone suggest
for both phases?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 3, 2007)

im going 24/0 light for VEG, and only 12/12 for veg..

how much did the 1000w lights cost you?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 3, 2007)

I suggest you have alot of ventalation in that box. Or it will be a oven.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 3, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> I suggest you have alot of ventalation in that box. Or it will be a oven.


 
And 15-20 plants is an awfull lot in that space unless its just small vegg plants or SOG


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

24/0 for Veg and 12/12 for flowering. I would say 12 plants would be the maximum in that space, IMO.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

I was running a 1000 mh along with a 400 hps for flowering 12/12 and a 400 mh for veg 24/0. Oh and you might want to consider how you're going to keep that little space cool, cause even when I ran my lights at night it got that room "cooking".


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

when you say 2X6, do you mean 2 ft wide by 6 ft tall?


----------

